# Photo Test



## neal (Feb 27, 2013)

Thought it might be a good idea to have an area where users could go to test posting pictures without clogging up a forum like I did. Test away as no valuable content should be contained here.


----------



## neal (Feb 27, 2013)

email/im:  

direct:  

html: &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a> 

img: //i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/joeflabeets/Mushroom/100_0452.jpg[/IMG]//i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/joeflabeets/Mushroom/100_0452.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## neal (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## neal (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## neal (Feb 27, 2013)

Text before:














:text after.


----------



## neal (Feb 27, 2013)

Examples:


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

You use the HYML Code like you did in the first attempt, but you must be doing / using something weird when you're loading them in Photobucket. They shouldn't be that small. Also, the directions for photo posting are in FAQ on the Home page Photobucket works the best & easiest.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0003_zps53c0b2bb.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## neal (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## neal (Feb 27, 2013)

Border test


----------



## neal (Feb 27, 2013)

Margin Test:
















;


----------



## neal (Feb 27, 2013)

How ABOUT a margin of 5img src="" alt="" style="margin:5px" /)


----------



## neal (Feb 27, 2013)

yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada yada :

<img /><img /><img /><img />


----------



## neal (Feb 27, 2013)

hdcjkhsk kjd ksjd skjd skjd skdj ksjds kdj skdj ksdj skdj ksdj ksdjksdj skdjkasdj kdj ckasjc kdckadjcas kdcjkcjakdcjkdcj akd cjkdcjkadcj:

<img /><img /><img /><img />


----------



## neal (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks Admin.

The pictures are that small because I sized them that small thinking I could fit a few more in less space. I know a little bit about HTML, PHP, mySQL, etc so I was trying to get cute. I thought creating this forum would help me work out the kinks but it has only frustrated me. My problem, not yours. I guess I haven't developed enough web pages to have it be easy for me.

I did refer to the FAQ section. Unfortunately I got confused as to which link worked using the directions. If I remember, "Direct" is what worked for me. I also thought I could do more and found out testing in the live forum wasn't the way to go.

Thanks again for trying to help.


----------



## neal (Feb 27, 2013)

DS / PB :


----------

